# Tesla announced fully automated car within 3 yrs



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
*
They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.

Here is most of the text of the article:*

Tesla today announced an upcoming $25,000 electric car enabled by its new battery cell and coming within the next three years.

Originally, CEO Elon Musk indicated that Tesla wouldn't likely make a car for less than $35,000.

His thought process was that with the advent of autonomous ride sharing, electric car fleets would reduce the cost of travel per mile and address the lower end of the transportation market.

However, he changed his tune over the last year and indicated that Tesla would release a cheaper electric car.

Most recently, Musk announced that Tesla would design and build in China a smaller electric hatchback that is expected to be cheaper.









Now Tesla has clarified its plan and officially announced that it will launch a $25,000 electric car.

Musk made the announcement at the end of the Tesla Battery Day presentation:









The CEO commented in the announcement:




> *Tesla will make a compelling $25,000 electric vehicle that is also fully autonomous.*


He made it clear that this new price point is achieved through Tesla's new battery cell and battery manufacturing effort.

Musk also added that the new $25,000 electric car is going to come to market in about three years, when Tesla has ramped up production of its new battery cell.

Tesla didn't reveal any other spec on the car, but Musk has previously hinted that it would have more than 200 miles of range.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> *Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
> 
> *They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.
> 
> ...


To have self driving cars requires infrastructure on the roads like sensors. So unless cities install these, Musk's' vision is not going to be realized. Governments nowadays do not have resources available for these technology initiatives. So, nothing to worry about for now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> *Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
> 
> *They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It will also require Fed approval and local authority approvals; not likely to happen anytime soon. Musk never makes deadlines anyway. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tesla's $30,000 car, the Model 3, is $ 40,000, so their $25,000 car will probably be $35,000.

Full self-drive in 3 years? :roflmao:


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

it is impossible. driving is so hard


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

More hot air from Musk. Nobody cares though so he’ll keep making silly predictions


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Full self-drive in 3 years?


The "full self-driving" feature is only mentioned by the report in regard to the car price estimate.

Here is why

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308790246746648576


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Is there anybody on the planet that isn't awake to Elon Musk being full of shit yet?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Is there anybody on the planet that isn't awake to Elon Musk being full of shit yet?


But wait.... there's more...

Deposit just $1,000 today and you'll be in the running for a once in a lifetime, all expenses paid, personal trip to Mars with Motormouth Musk.

Don't delay...

Lines are now open...

.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

If it isn't currently available or showcased by Tesla it doesn't exist and possibly will never exist. 

If it does eventually come to pass like the Indian Rain Dance it will be a welcomed surprise.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

And if they don't, oh well they lied. 

He said self driving is 2 to 3 times safer than drivers. Almost every driver has gotten into one or more car accidents in their life so it's about 100% failure. 

Self driving won't be practical until it's 99.9999999999% foolproof.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Self driving? Maybe. Heck, you could argue we have that now. But self driving is not _driverless. _Truly driverless cars a ways off. RIght now a driver is still required to pay attention and take control if needed. Even if that was only 5% of the time, it's still not driverless. Driverless indicates that you could put in your destination then sit in the backseat and take a nap then wake up at your destination. That's not happening anytime soon. Like Gone in 60 Seconds said, that will likely require road infrastructure additions. Not to mention a ton of legislation of insurance and liability issues.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

For this to happen all cars on the road would need to be autonomous. You'd need sensors on 90% of the roads in US. You'd need local government to back the idea. You'd ultimately need tax payer money to execute. This is another one of Musk's pipe dreams looking to inflate his stock. They guy is full of it.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I gotta admire Elon some for the stuff he has been able to do. But, yeah, he does blow a lot of smoke especially if the stock drops a bit.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I gotta admire Elon some for the stuff he has been able to do. But, yeah, he does blow a lot of smoke especially if the stock drops a bit.


He actually didn't do anything other than enabling people with a lot of knowledge to try (and sometimes succeed) to materialize their dreams using their best skills.

I agree it was difficult to find and get all those people together, but after that, once they've got the funds and after they've agreed about what direction to follow towards their common goal, everything moved forward without any additional input (from Musk). Only by hanging out around them, he learned a lot, but his funding was fundamentally important to enable their potential. Some of those ideas and projects succeeded, or they will succeed, some of them didn't or they would not.

If you listen to what he is saying, you understand how (besides being the guy that gave them the money) he is a spectator to all this.

Take a look at his conversation with Joe Rogan in 2018

He says - "I rather be optimistic and wrong than pessimistic and right!" (min.47.24) - which is simply and absolutely stupid;

and "I don't think you necessarily want to be me. I don't think people would like it that much" (min.2.16:24) - which, regarding his mental health and potential prescribed medication, could open a can of worms in very many ways.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> He actually didn't do anything other than enabling people with a lot of knowledge to try (and sometimes succeed) to materialize their dreams using their best skills.
> 
> I agree it was difficult to find and get all those people together, but after that, once they've got the funds and after they've agreed about what direction to follow towards their common goal, everything moved forward without any additional input (from Musk). Only by hanging out around them, he learned a lot, but his funding was fundamentally important to enable their potential. Some of those ideas and projects succeeded, or they will succeed, some of them didn't or they would not.
> 
> ...


After talking with 4 people who've met him I'm concerned about his health.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

He’s been smoking too much of that good shit


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OOH Tesls is saying three years?

So 50% longer than uber's 2 years..

Not good man he has to step it up if he's ever going to get in on the road by the end of the century.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mista T said:


> *Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
> 
> *They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.
> 
> ...


Not going to be in the city definitely just illusion autopilot are not new system have been using for many years in ships. Airplane and still fail .that happened to boing max .or that Cruise Costa Concordia ..was on auto pilot and created disaster


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Elon Musk wants to go bankrupt if he is dreaming to do R/S. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I guess, Uber and Lyft are going to purchase Tesla and put them on road.
Or Elon Musk is going to buy Uber or Lyft.
There will be a lot of riders who wants to prefer a car by human control.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Mista T said:


> *Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
> 
> *They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.
> 
> ...


not possible.. every 3-5 years, he will repeat these same words until investors make him the richest man... then he said "sike!!!"


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Elon Musk wants to go bankrupt if he is dreaming to do R/S. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> I guess, Uber and Lyft are going to purchase Tesla and put them on road.
> Or Elon Musk is going to buy Uber or Lyft.
> There will be a lot of riders who wants to prefer a car by human control.


Tesla have a rideshare app and brand loyalty. It's all about launching the service. I can see that happening with Tesla cars and drivers. The rideshare/driverless future belongs to Google, Tesla and maybe Apple.
https://electrek.co/2020/02/04/tesl...nch its,the automaker's own driver insurance.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Elon Musk wants to go bankrupt if he is dreaming to do R/S. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> I guess, Uber and Lyft are going to purchase Tesla and put them on road.
> Or Elon Musk is going to buy Uber or Lyft.
> There will be a lot of riders who wants to prefer a car by human control.


https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/satellite-warfare-could-spark-kind and it may collapse anytime find out this technology are sensitive like eggs



sasu66 said:


> Tesla have a rideshare app and brand loyalty. It's all about launching the service. I can see that happening with Tesla cars and drivers. The rideshare/driverless future belongs to Google, Tesla and maybe Apple.
> https://electrek.co/2020/02/04/tesl...nch its,the automaker's own driver insurance.


Future ride share belongs to humans because GPS are sensitive device possible to fail anytime without GPS ride share industry are dead https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/satellite-warfare-could-spark-kind


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Actually, Tesla will have a fully autonomous vehicle within 3-4 years.. they are pretty close already.

Like others have said though ..REGULATIONS will keep them off most roads.. There will be some City by City permits awarded and denied in the short term. Long term autonomous vehicles will require full Federal regulations

As Far as 25K ...yes that's doable with the 200-mile version. Battery prices falling like a rock and range is picking up .. there are now evs ..with 350 , 400 + miles AND NIO is adding a 150kWh battery this coming year that gives 560 miles !!

And it's just going to get higher as the ev tech on creating more density in the battery system increases AND new battery materials

back to Tesla..Musk has been right on damn near everything he has said..OTHER than timelines..but he is usually off by just 1 year or so.

I'm not a fan of the Man himself but really respect his genius and capability to move fast. The man has done more to move us away from ICE and to Electric Vehicles than any other person .

And then to top if off SPACEX ..he moved Spacex from small building to Space shuttle deliveries in 15 years...a Major Space delivery system ..in a very short period of time..

Fing Amzing and what a beautiful photo










_"One of the most ridiculous parts of the launch was seeing a dummy astronaut called "The Starman" inside a Tesla Roadster floating in space."_


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> *Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
> 
> *They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.
> 
> ...


1 million Robo taxis already on the road, I just can't find them &#128539;This is 2020?
https://www.inc.com/business-inside...-out-one-million-robo-taxis-by-next-year.html


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Mista T said:


> *Tesla said yesterday that they are going to make a fully automated, all electric vehicle within 3 years, with a range of roughly 200 miles. If this actually happens, they could put Uber (and Lyft, etc etc) out of business.*
> 
> *They said that the cost is going to be around $25,000. If that's the retail cost, then the internal cost of creating their own fleet is obviously much cheaper. We could see the extreme reduction of human drivers in the ride hailing game within 5 years, pretty much world wide.
> 
> ...


over 2 years ago they were supposed to start delivering the big rigs to the companies who pre-ordered and that is still outstanding. Their statements mean nothing! They are over ambitious and constantly underestimating the very real limited resources available to build these batteries.


----------

